

Ask HN: can you control your reactions? - smallresistence

I am a passionate man, but I can get a complete control of my reactions when I need it. I can scape from feelings and get a cosmic perspective for a given situation.  I'm able to disconnect completely from any given emotion: fear, passion or violence in one second, that is an instantaneous  abrupt transition.<p>When I want to think about a problem I can concentrate on it for days or months, but I can also spend months doing nothing interesting.  If I were with the most sexy girl in the world in an intimate moment and  I wanted to think about something crucial I could put my passion aside and devote my mind to that crucial problem without hesitating for a moment. I can feel an ardent passion  but I have keep a complete control when it is needed. Can you do that, do you feel the same?<p>I can imagine a world in which people have a inhibitor switch that allow then to get that cosmic perspective, and I think that would be a better world if they use it to control violence, think straight ahead and avoid being manipulated. Perhaps this is the way to be not only human.
======
andrewstuart
I believe Mr Spock also has such self control.

------
aitoehigie
and your point is?

